# pizzicato



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

I can hope that someone can answer my question. When I was in high school orchestra, so long ago, we used to play a piece where the violins started with a pizzicato. Is there any chance that someone will know what the piece might have been and who the composer was?

Thank you.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Youre gonna have to be slightly more specific.

Was it a fully orchestral piece? Multimovement? Slow, fast? Any specific style or time-era?


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> Youre gonna have to be slightly more specific.
> 
> Was it a fully orchestral piece? Multimovement? Slow, fast? Any specific style or time-era?


I am sorry but I really cannot recall much about it except that it was quite lively. What would you expect a high school orchestra to be able to play? Certainly not Philharmonic quality.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Just an obvious one to throw out there before i look any further, Pizzicato polka:


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> Just an obvious one to throw out there before i look any further, Pizzicato polka:


Thanks for trying but I don't think that was it. This piece started out with the violins doing the pizzacota along and then the rest of the orchestra came in.

It was just a hope that someone might know it. I sometimes remember playing it and wish I could recall what it was. But, I am not that well-versed in music and the memory is shot!

I appreciate your effort.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Was it major or minor key at beginning?


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Total shot in the dark and it's not even the start of the full piece but In the Hall of the Mountain King from Grieg's Peer Gynt sounds like the kind of thing a high school band might play.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Argus said:


> Total shot in the dark and it's not even the start of the full piece but In the Hall of the Mountain King from Grieg's Peer Gynt sounds like the kind of thing a high school band might play.


Oh, that sounds possible. I may have a copy of the Peer Gynt suite among my many boxes. I'll look for it.

Thank you and thank everybody else for ideas.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

Simple symphony, Benjamin Britten.


----------

